# What kind of training does it take to become a cat specialist?



## catloveryes (Jan 15, 2017)

What kind of training does it take to become a cat trainer / behavior specialist? I'm asking because I hit 30, and I have always wanted a job working with animals, so I signed up for a $4000-$5000 dog training course offered online. The reality, though, is I almost hate dogs. I owned both dogs and cats as a kid, and my dogs gave me grief. My cats, on the other hand, taught me how to appreciate life. They were almost my friends.

I just can't wrap my head around the idea of loving something that develops behavior problems as part of its very nature; it's not a question of if a dog is going to need behavior correction, more when. I honestly think dogs are a few of the only animals that do that. I wanted to vent about this issue on the dog forums, but I couldn't get much agreement, but don't you notice that during the course of its lifetime a cat may develop one or two annoying behaviors while dogs develop loads of them and need constant behavior modification? 

Anyway, so that's pretty much it, I'm not super fond of dogs but totally love cats and feel like I could help them with certain unsavory behavior problems if I could figure out (a) if I'm qualified, and (b) how to get licensed. It's possible the dog training classes aren't going to be that helpful.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi @catloveryes and welcome 

Wow, $4,000-$5,000 is a heck of a lot of money to pay for a course when you don't even like dogs that much! How much use is it going to be to you - does it have a recognised qualification at the end that will help you get a job in the pet care industry?

Cats may not develop as many behavioural problems as dogs, I don't know as I don't have dogs. Though my family had dogs when I was a child and they were lovely!

Most problems that cats have can be health related, age related, anxiety related or caused by the humans they live with. So it can quite often be a case of diplomatically persuading the human to behave differently towards the cat and suggesting ways the owner can better accommodate the cat's needs.

My advice would be to offer your services as a volunteer at your local Cat Rescue, and go and spend some time with the cats, and as a member of a team feed them, clean their pens, empty their litter trays etc. You will learn huge amounts about cat behaviour that way, and it is this kind of background that will stand you in good stead should you decide to do a cat behaviour course in the future.

It will also help you decide if you are cut out to work with animals professionally. Not everyone is.

Good luck.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

You need to work on developing a more open mind. 

I think the relationship people have with their dogs is different to cats, which explains why dogs may appear to have more behavioural 'issues'. Dogs go out in public and interact with more people and dogs than cats do, so there is more scope for 'problem' behaviours to become apparent. Dogs are also a pack animal with a heavier focus on body language and social relationships. Cats are more independent and can also internalise many of their stressors leading to depression, obesity, health problems etc - not as noticeable to us as a barking or destructive dog, for example.

I say all this as a cat person, btw.

You will end up working with some owners who have very closed minds and you will need to help them. Being a successful behaviourist means counselling and altering the behaviour of the humans as much their pets, if not more so.


----------



## catloveryes (Jan 15, 2017)

At this point, I'm just venting, but I wish some domesticated cats were the size of medium sized dogs. That way, maybe there would be far fewer dog lovers, because then they would have options.

Anyway, for real, I like helping cats, but I have prejudices against dogs that I guess I need to work through. Well, really, it's some dog owners who claim that dogs are better pets. If anyone tells you a dog makes a suitable substitute for a cat, you know they aren't cat people, right? I think if they have a right to hate cats, I should at least have a right to be able to point out why cats are so much better. I'm climbing off of my soap box now, though.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

I also find it frustrating when self-professed dog people vocalise their dislike of cats. However, provided they're not expressing any threat to harm a cat, it's their right not to like them. After all, you don't like dogs, right? And think cats make better pets? It's the same thing with the species reversed. 

I am an out-and-out cat person. I prefer cats, keep a cat, I understand them and I have an empathy with them. They are the best pet for me.

For some people, dogs are the best pet. For others, it's a hamster. Or a bearded dragon. Or a pig. It's all cool, right? There's no need IMO for there to be 'fewer' dog lovers out there.

Oh and I think there's a lot more to separate cats and dogs as animals than size alone, so they are not good substitutes in either direction.


----------



## catloveryes (Jan 15, 2017)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> I also find it frustrating when self-professed dog people vocalise their dislike of cats. However, provided they're not expressing any threat to harm a cat, it's their right not to like them. After all, you don't like dogs, right? And think cats make better pets? It's the same thing with the species reversed.
> 
> I am an out-and-out cat person. I prefer cats, keep a cat, I understand them and I have an empathy with them. They are the best pet for me.
> 
> ...


Good. It's nice to know some people share my opinion. I think dogs are so over-domesticated that you can barely call yourself an animal lover if all you do is own one.

Getting back to these dog training classes, though, I guess I'll try to work through them, keep re-informing myself on cat behavior to keep things straight, and volunteer at local shelters to help cats and dogs. If I do really good with the cats, do you think it would be safe to start marketing myself as a cat trainer, once I finish the dog training courses? (I know it's literally a whole different animal, but I wasn't aware of cat training school when I enrolled, and I seem to naturally *get* cats, while dogs just frustrate me).


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

i think there's too much generalisation here. You don't have to be a totally 'cat' person or 'dog' person , just accept their differences. I have owned cats most of my adult life , 4 cats , all very different temperaments and personalities. 4 years ago I became a dog owner too, always wanted a dog but until then it wasn't practical. I now have 2 dogs, 1 cat ,love them all.
I think you need to have a more open mind . To say most dogs have behavioural probems is a very sweeping statementI feel.


----------



## catloveryes (Jan 15, 2017)

SusieRainbow said:


> i think there's too much generalisation here. You don't have to be a totally 'cat' person or 'dog' person , just accept their differences. I have owned cats most of my adult life , 4 cats , all very different temperaments and personalities. 4 years ago I became a dog owner too, always wanted a dog but until then it wasn't practical. I now have 2 dogs, 1 cat ,love them all.
> I think you need to have a more open mind . To say most dogs have behavioural probems is a very sweeping statementI feel.


I know. I was just venting. I said earlier in my post that it was dog owners who seem to hate cats that make me feel this way. Sorry.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Until a few years ago this was a dog only house , then a dog and cat house and now a cat only house.
I consider myself a dog and cat person ,I appreciate the differences between the 2 species and treat them accordingly and love and respect them equally.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

catloveryes said:


> Good. It's nice to know some people share my opinion. I think dogs are so over-domesticated that you can barely call yourself an animal lover if all you do is own one.
> 
> Getting back to these dog training classes, though, I guess I'll try to work through them, keep re-informing myself on cat behavior to keep things straight, and volunteer at local shelters to help cats and dogs. If I do really good with the cats, do you think it would be safe to start marketing myself as a cat trainer, once I finish the dog training courses? (I know it's literally a whole different animal, but I wasn't aware of cat training school when I enrolled, and I seem to naturally *get* cats, while dogs just frustrate me).


In the UK you would be unlikely to get paid work as a Cat Behaviourist unless you had a recognised qualification from a reputable organisation. I certainly wouldn't myself employ a Cat Behaviourist without checking their credentials and taking up references unless they were recommended by my vet.

Most of your work would come through vet referrals and vets would expect to see proper qualifications before they referred clients to you. I am sure this would apply in the USA just as in the UK.

There are courses in the UK that teach pet behavioural training for both dogs and cats. They are part-time (perhaps 20 hrs of study a week) and it takes about 4 years of study to become qualified to work as a pet behaviourist. You'd need to be thinking of that kind of time frame. A course that lasts 6 months or a year is not going to give you what you need for such work.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

QUOTE, catloveryes:
...
I almost hate dogs. I owned both dogs and cats as a kid, and my dogs gave me grief. *
My cats*, on the other hand, *taught me how to appreciate life*. *They were almost my friends*.

/QUOTE
.
why "almost"?... Seems an odd distance to put between oneself & theoretically-beloved pets?
.
.
QUOTE, catloveryes:

I just can't wrap my head around the idea of *loving something that develops behavior problems as part of its very nature*; it's not a question of if a dog will need behavior correction, more when.
I honestly think *dogs are [among] the only animals that do that*. ... don't you notice that *during [their] lifetimes, a cat may develop one or two annoying behaviors, while a dog develops [many] & needs constant behavior modification? *

/QUOTE
.
Most cat-owners have vanishingly few expectations of their cats: "eat what I provide" is one, "pee or poop in the litterbox" is another - & that's about the end of _*The Bi*__*g*__* Book of Cat Duties*_.
.
Meanwhile, dog-owners & society at large expect dogs to suffer torture gladly at the hands or feet of children & never, ever retaliate; to attack the burglar, but never the neighbor who barges into the garden or house; to intuit who is a good potential life-partner, vs a sleazy barsteward / untrustworthy git & thus pick out our spouses; to come when called anywhere, anytime, no matter what distractions are on offer; to play with or at least happily accept EVERY OTHER DOG IN THE ENTIRE WORLD no matter how rude or intrusive the stranger-dog's behavior; & on, & on, & on.
.
Given our ludicrous expectations of dogs - incredible loyalty, asinine tolerance, willing to die for us or our stereo / laptop / jewelry / other property... it's a bl**dy wonder that all dogs aren't gibbering eejits whose poor minds have collapsed under the strain of being mind-readers & everyday heroes. 
.

QUOTE, catloveryes:

I'm not super fond of dogs but totally love cats and feel... I could help with certain unsavory behavior problems if I could figure out (a) if I'm qualified, and (b) how to get licensed. It's possible the dog training classes aren't going to be that helpful.

/QUOTE]
.
.
search for Feline Consultant.
.
http://iaabc.org/
.
well-known international organization; excellent rep, quality education, good credentials.
.
.
.


----------



## catloveryes (Jan 15, 2017)

leashedForLife said:


> QUOTE, catloveryes:
> ...
> I almost hate dogs. I owned both dogs and cats as a kid, and my dogs gave me grief.
> *My cats*, on the other hand, *taught me how to appreciate life*. *They were almost my friends*.
> ...


Thanks for the information. I think I will check them out.


----------



## catloveryes (Jan 15, 2017)

chillminx said:


> In the UK you would be unlikely to get paid work as a Cat Behaviourist unless you had a recognised qualification from a reputable organisation. I certainly wouldn't myself employ a Cat Behaviourist without checking their credentials and taking up references unless they were recommended by my vet.
> 
> Most of your work would come through vet referrals and vets would expect to see proper qualifications before they referred clients to you. I am sure this would apply in the USA just as in the UK.
> 
> There are courses in the UK that teach pet behavioural training for both dogs and cats. They are part-time (perhaps 20 hrs of study a week) and it takes about 4 years of study to become qualified to work as a pet behaviourist. You'd need to be thinking of that kind of time frame. A course that lasts 6 months or a year is not going to give you what you need for such work.


Okay, thanks. I didn't know about that. I guess my first step would be to contact the local vet, but my guess is I'm not going to be able to afford additional training and might do better going into something like vet tech. Oh well, I guess you can't really have your dream job.


----------



## catloveryes (Jan 15, 2017)

Okay, I emailed them. It looked like a really helpful website. Hopefully they will be able to tell me what I need to do. I think I jumped too soon by signing up for these dog training courses. I did want to get back to working with animals, though, and preferably getting paid for it.

Let me explain. In the U.S., people can market themselves as dog trainers without any kind of formal certification. I was surprised at this, so I didn't really know what kind of training would teach me what I needed to know. I thought it would be a similar story with cats, although technically a trainer is supposed to be a behaviorist, so it would make sense that would require a degree.

That's really disappointing, though, because I think I absolutely love this field. I've already gone to college to be a teacher, though, and I don't really make enough to try any more endeavors. Plus, I definitely don't want to sign up with the wrong school. If I go back to school, I will need to sign up for something that is likely to help me make a good paycheck this time, unfortunately. That means chasing my dreams will have to go on the back burner.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

catloveryes said:


> I just can't wrap my head around the idea of loving something that develops behavior problems as part of its very nature; it's not a question of if a dog is going to need behavior correction, more when. I honestly think dogs are a few of the only animals that do that. I wanted to vent about this issue on the dog forums, but I couldn't get much agreement, but don't you notice that during the course of its lifetime a cat may develop one or two annoying behaviors while dogs develop loads of them and need constant behavior modification?


Dogs fight with other dogs 
Cats fight with other cats
Dogs piss and shit in the house
Cats piss and shit in the house 
Dogs destroy furniture
Dogs destroy furniture
Dogs bite people
Cats bite people
etc etc

At the moment you have very little understanding of dog and cats behaviour and the impact it has on themselves and their owners.

Behaviour modification is a serious business and the consequences of failure are enormous . Many pets are put to sleep or end up in shelters.
So think very hard before you decide if you want to do this , the responsibilty is heavy especially where it comes to people's safety , its not a job where you get paid and then go home and switch off.


----------



## catloveryes (Jan 15, 2017)

kimthecat said:


> Dogs fight with other dogs
> 
> Behaviour modification is a serious business and the consequences of failure are enormous . Many pets are put to sleep or end up in shelters.
> So think very hard before you decide if you want to do this , the responsibilty is heavy especially where it comes to people's safety , its not a job where you get paid and then go home and switch off.


Cats have identifiable REASONS for developing behavior issues, though; since there are causes that can be identified and treated, I would say that cats are easier to fix; however, I agree with you that I know little about dog behavior, and I agree that right now I would make a lousy dog trainer.

I want to, but I want to be an actual asset. I can see why they would require loads of coursework, but unfortunately that both prices me out and causes me to lose interest somewhat at least until I'm better off financially.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

You do need to get past the prejudice against dogs. Lots of people own both cats and dogs; how will you advise them when you're asked to assess their cat? The dog will almost inevitably come into it and the owners probably won't take kindly to you having such a dim view of their dog.

It's my belief that the vast majority of dogs have identifiable reasons for their behaviours the same as any other animal.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

catloveryes said:


> I want to, but I want to be an actual asset. I can see why they would require loads of coursework, but unfortunately that both prices me out and causes me to lose interest somewhat at least until I'm better off financially.


Then it probably isn't the right thing for you. Most people, when they really have a passion for something, don't let obstacles stand in their way. They work toward their goals.

A behaviorist isn't something you just decide to be, and then do it. Not if you don't want to cause harm anyway. It takes education and learning and experience, work and time, to know what you are doing.


----------



## catloveryes (Jan 15, 2017)

lorilu said:


> Then it probably isn't the right thing for you. Most people, when they really have a passion for something, don't let obstacles stand in their way. They work toward their goals. A behaviorist isn't something you just decide to be, and then do it. Not if you don't want to cause harm anyway. It takes education and learning and experience, work and time, to know what you are doing.


Well, I've done what I feel like I can do for now. I contacted my local vet to get more information and contacted a (not so local) college that offers courses in animal science. I also contacted the animal behavior consultant group via that link someone posted. Maybe someone knows something.


----------



## catloveryes (Jan 15, 2017)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> You do need to get past the prejudice against dogs. Lots of people own both cats and dogs; how will you advise them when you're asked to assess their cat? The dog will almost inevitably come into it and the owners probably won't take kindly to you having such a dim view of their dog.
> 
> It's my belief that the vast majority of dogs have identifiable reasons for their behaviours the same as any other animal.


I'm taking some dog training courses right now, so hopefully they will shed some light on the situation. I just know that I've always gotten along better with cats, but maybe that's just because I don't know a lot about dogs.


----------



## anachronism (Jan 30, 2014)

catloveryes said:


> I know. I was just venting. I said earlier in my post that it was dog owners who seem to hate cats that make me feel this way. Sorry.


So you answer it by being a cat owner that hates dogs?

I agree with the others, you need to get over the antipathy for dogs, loads of people own both and your attitude would turn them off from using you


----------



## Lisa2701 (May 15, 2010)

catloveryes said:


> Cats have identifiable REASONS for developing behavior issues, though; since there are causes that can be identified and treated, I would say that cats are easier to fix; however, I agree with you that I know little about dog behavior, and I agree that right now I would make a lousy dog trainer.
> 
> I want to, but I want to be an actual asset. I can see why they would require loads of coursework, but unfortunately that both prices me out and causes me to lose interest somewhat at least until I'm better off financially.


I would just like to point out that dogs also have identifiable reasons for any behaviours issues. Boredom, separation anxiety, stress, fear, lack of appropriate socialising, poor diet, illness etc but to name a few.

I have found this thread quite irritating if I am honest. Up until two and a half weeks ago I was a dog only household, although I grew up and always loved cats also but my husband wasn't sold on the idea of a cat and so it's taken me some time to bring him round. Anyway, I am by NO mean a dog behaviouralist however I have competed obedience with them and I can positively say that if a dog has a behavioural issue then there IS a reason for it. They aren't difficult just for the fun of it or just by nature. Anytime you bring an intelligent social animal into your home and don't meet its needs your going to get problems, be it a dog, a cat, a parrot or whatever. I think your extremely closed minded about dogs and haven't a clue about them or their nature. If you think working with animals is hard, try working with difficult owners!! My mum runs a dog training class and you wouldn't believe some people. Pay money to get help to train their dogs but you give them advice over and over and over and they still continue to do what they always did. The animals are rarely the problem in the equation! In my opinion, of course.


----------



## catloveryes (Jan 15, 2017)

anachronism said:


> So you answer it by being a cat owner that hates dogs?
> 
> I agree with the others, you need to get over the antipathy for dogs, loads of people own both and your attitude would turn them off from using you


These people I focus my angst toward should stop hating cats, then! Maybe I'm making a big deal of nothing, but well, I've never seen people encourage the killing of stray dogs, like they do cats. I've never seen people openly claim that they hate dogs, because they are selfish loathsome creatures, like some people do to cats, and I've never seen people continue barbaric practices upon other animals (such as declawing--it's a U.S. thing, I guess) and then BLAME the animal after it develops behavior problems after being abused! I feel like if some people have a reason to feel like they can HATE a perfectly reasonable animal for no good reason, I have a right to point out all of the flaws with the animal--the dog--that they seem to hold in high regard and maybe get them to admit that at the end of the day there isn't a good reason to hate a cat.

I said I was just venting, though. I don't really hate dogs; I just kind of have a healthy dislike for people who don't like cats and want them dead but claim they LOVE dogs. I feel like it's at least hypocritical. Like I said earlier, I came to the cat forums, because I thought I might get a little more understanding there than in the dog forums. Maybe in the UK there isn't that much of a divide, though?


----------



## Lisa2701 (May 15, 2010)

You can't control what others do, you can only control your reaction towards them and right now you are trying to combat hate with hate, that doesn't work, you just become every bit as bad as them.

We can't all like the same things, we are human beings. Some people may have reasons behind their dislike (a bad experience or being told stuff by parents growing up). As long as they wouldn't harm a cat them leave them to their own devices and if they've expressed desire to hurt them then report them as a person to watch to the authorities. It doesn't impact you or your cats so move on and stop holding a pointless grudge that's turning you into a dog hater, really, I don't see the point?


----------



## Lisa2701 (May 15, 2010)

I see you removed your post about people who train dogs to kill cats. Can I point the same vile human beings teach dogs to kill dogs! This is a human flaw, not a dog flaw!

And some owners spend a lot of time teaching their dogs to accept cats.... in fact Oakley and Ziggy have become snuggle buddies!


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Cat lover eys , I have deleted the video. It has no place on the forum and does nothing to prove your point against dogs , it's humans exploiting the hunting instinct of dogs.
You use the word 'hate' a lot which worries me. I doubt that you will find many forum members who 'hate' cats or 'hate' dogs , we're mostly a forum of pet lovers and many of us own both cats and dogs.
I'm not sure what you're actually trying to prove ?


----------



## catloveryes (Jan 15, 2017)

SusieRainbow said:


> Cat lover eys , I have deleted the video. It has no place on the forum and does nothing to prove your point against dogs , it's humans exploiting the hunting instinct of dogs.
> You use the word 'hate' a lot which worries me. I doubt that you will find many forum members who 'hate' cats or 'hate' dogs , we're mostly a forum of pet lovers and many of us own both cats and dogs.
> I'm not sure what you're actually trying to prove ?


Yeah, it's gruesome. Sorry for posting it. I don't know. Maybe my thinking on this is a bit skewed, but it angers me that it's allowed and even encouraged! I see dogs almost like guns. In the right hands, yeah, they're okay, but in the wrong hands, they're destructive weapons, so destructive that I wonder if legitimate ownership is justified. When someone identifies themselves as a "dog lover," I think I automatically think of scenarios like that video, or I at least think of people who are indifferent to those situations.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

catloveryes said:


> Well, I've done what I feel like I can do for now. I contacted my local vet to get more information and contacted a (not so local) college that offers courses in animal science. I also contacted the animal behavior consultant group via that link someone posted. Maybe someone knows something.


good luck , perhaps if you have time you could volunteer at a local shelter or help at dog training classes for practical experience.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

I would advise you to sort out your issues with dogs and their owners before you pursue any career in animal care.


----------



## anachronism (Jan 30, 2014)

catloveryes said:


> These people I focus my angst toward should stop hating cats, then! Maybe I'm making a big deal of nothing, but well, I've never seen people encourage the killing of stray dogs, like they do cats. I've never seen people openly claim that they hate dogs, because they are selfish loathsome creatures, like some people do to cats, and I've never seen people continue barbaric practices upon other animals (such as declawing--it's a U.S. thing, I guess) and then BLAME the animal after it develops behavior problems after being abused! I feel like if some people have a reason to feel like they can HATE a perfectly reasonable animal for no good reason, I have a right to point out all of the flaws with the animal--the dog--that they seem to hold in high regard and maybe get them to admit that at the end of the day there isn't a good reason to hate a cat.
> 
> I said I was just venting, though. I don't really hate dogs; I just kind of have a healthy dislike for people who don't like cats and want them dead but claim they LOVE dogs. I feel like it's at least hypocritical. Like I said earlier, I came to the cat forums, because I thought I might get a little more understanding there than in the dog forums. Maybe in the UK there isn't that much of a divide, though?


Stray dogs are rounded up in some parts of the world, killed and eaten. They are made to suffer because "it makes the meat taste better". People cut off dogs tails and ears, making it harder to communicate.

Your vitriol won't stop these people being cruel or disliking cats but it will alienate you from other pet lovers.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

catloveryes said:


> Yeah, it's gruesome. Sorry for posting it. I don't know. Maybe my thinking on this is a bit skewed, but it angers me that it's allowed and even encouraged! I see dogs almost like guns. In the right hands, yeah, they're okay, but in the wrong hands, they're destructive weapons, so destructive that I wonder if legitimate ownership is justified. *When someone identifies themselves as a "dog lover," I think I automatically think of scenarios like that video*.


You really have a problem then. Maybe some counseling will help you.


----------



## catloveryes (Jan 15, 2017)

lorilu said:


> You really have a problem then. Maybe some counseling will help you.


..."or people who are indifferent to those scenarios..." I admitted that my views are a bit skewed, and I think there might be more of a cat or dog divide in the U.S. than in the U.K. Animal cruelty laws are also lax, unfortunately, and maybe things like that happen around here more often than they do in other places.

I just think, for the most part, cats have as much of a right to life as dogs do.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2017)

catloveryes said:


> I think there might be more of a cat or dog divide in the U.S. than in the U.K.


No, there's not. Almost every dog owner I know personally, also has cats. Much loved cats.



catloveryes said:


> Yeah, it's gruesome. Sorry for posting it. I don't know. Maybe my thinking on this is a bit skewed, but it angers me that it's allowed and even encouraged! I see dogs almost like guns. In the right hands, yeah, they're okay, but in the wrong hands, they're destructive weapons, so destructive that I wonder if legitimate ownership is justified. When someone identifies themselves as a "dog lover," I think I automatically think of scenarios like that video, or I at least think of people who are indifferent to those situations.


I didn't see the video, thankfully, but WTH? Likening dogs to guns? In the "wrong" hands they're so destructive that you wonder if ownership is justified?! Seriously what the...?!

I have dogs, I have cats. Neither have behavior problems, nor have in the decades I have owned both species.
All our cats have been rescues, most barn cats and ferals that we tamed. None had issues after we spent time with them and made sure their needs were fulfilled.
All our dogs have been rescues. Some from horrific situations. None developed any behavior issues. The issues they came to us with were solved or managed fairly easily.
If you get along with cats and not with dogs, that's YOUR issue. Not an issue with dogs. Dogs are just as worthy of being pets as cats are, and your attitude towards them frankly stinks.

Not only that, but you may be on the wrong forum for you. This is a forum of animal lovers, note *animal* not just one particular species.


----------



## catloveryes (Jan 15, 2017)

If this isn't an issue all cat owners have, then maybe I have made some unfair associations, or maybe I have the disadvantage of living in a place where people tend to be much more hostile toward cats.

I do love most animals; I just have issues understanding dogs. They don't seem to intuit how I feel like cats do, and they can be aggressive.

The reason I said there may be more of a cat and dog divide in U.S. than in the U.K. is because I've vented a little about dogs in other places (and how I think cats are a superior pet) and I received support from self-proclaimed cat lovers, not criticism.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

catloveryes said:


> ..."or people who are indifferent to those scenarios..." I admitted that my views are a bit skewed, and I think there might be more of a cat or dog divide in the U.S. than in the U.K. Animal cruelty laws are also lax, unfortunately, and maybe things like that happen around here more often than they do in other places.
> 
> I just think, for the most part, cats have as much of a right to life as dogs do.


No. There is no point in generalizing like that. However many billions of people there are here in the USA, they are not all feeling the same way as you do.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Lisa2701 said:


> in fact Oakley and Ziggy have become snuggle buddies!


Wonderful picture!!


----------



## Lisa2701 (May 15, 2010)

catloveryes said:


> ...
> 
> I just think, for the most part, cats have as much of a right to life as dogs do.


WOW!! Just WOW!!! The disgusting beliefs and behaviours of HUMANS never cease to amaze me!

Unbelievable!


----------



## Lisa2701 (May 15, 2010)

Calvine said:


> Wonderful picture!!


Thanks  they really do love each other. Ziggy (the kitten) runs up to Oakley and immediately starts purring and batting at him and playing and then later on they snuggle down together. It's adorable!


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

catloveryes said:


> If this isn't an issue all cat owners have, then maybe I have made some unfair associations, or maybe I have the disadvantage of living in a place where people tend to be much more hostile toward cats.
> 
> I do love most animals; I just have issues understanding dogs. They don't seem to intuit how I feel like cats do, and they can be aggressive.
> 
> The reason I said there may be more of a cat and dog divide in U.S. than in the U.K. is because I've vented a little about dogs in other places (and how I think cats are a superior pet) and I received support, not criticism.


Dogs don't "intuit how you feel"? What on earth are you talking about? No random animal, cat dog or any other is going to "Intuit how you feel" unless you already have done the *work and effort *of forming a bond with that animal.

I'm beginning to think you are just yanking our chains here. Time wasting. No point to this. You keep saying the same things over and over. You hate dogs and hate people who love dogs. It's an odd way to feel, and not very healthy, but you are entitled to it.

I don't have to expose myself to any more of it though. thankfully. Good grief.


----------



## catloveryes (Jan 15, 2017)

Lisa2701 said:


> WOW!! Just WOW!!! The disgusting beliefs and behaviours of HUMANS never cease to amaze me!
> 
> Unbelievable!


Let me rephrase that, "I think cats have as much of a right to life as most people seem to think that dogs do."


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2017)

catloveryes said:


> If this isn't an issue all cat owners have, then maybe I have made some unfair associations, or maybe I have the disadvantage of living in a place where people tend to be much more hostile toward cats.


I am in the US and like I said, most of my dog loving friends are also cat lovers. If anything it's more likely for someone to be a cat person and not a dog person. I seriously don't know anyone who has dogs who doesn't also appreciate cats if not also keep cats as pets.



catloveryes said:


> I do love most animals; I just have issues understanding dogs.


There is a big difference between not understanding dogs and making statements like you wonder if they are even legitimate pets. That's outrageous.



catloveryes said:


> The reason I said there may be more of a cat and dog divide in U.S. than in the U.K. is because I've vented a little about dogs in other places (and how I think cats are a superior pet) and I received support, not criticism.


Cats are a superior pet? Why even the need to create a hierarchy at all. Why can't cats be great pets AND dogs be great pets?


----------



## catloveryes (Jan 15, 2017)

lorilu said:


> Dogs don't "intuit how you feel"? What on earth are you talking about? No random animal, cat dog or any other is going to "Intuit how you feel" unless you already have done the *work and effort *of forming a bond with that animal.
> 
> I'm beginning to think you are just yanking our chains here. Time wasting. No point to this. You keep saying the same things over and over. You hate dogs and hate people who love dogs. It's an odd way to feel, and not very healthy, but you are entitled to it.
> 
> I don't have to expose myself to any more of it though. thankfully. Good grief.


You don't feel the way I feel about it? According to you, that's okay.

This isn't a forum where most people own cats exclusively, though, so maybe that's the difference. Since most of you don't seem to support this sort of venting, I guess I'll leave you alone for now. I did have legitimate questions and true frustration, and I decided to vent where it might do the least damage, while asking. Surprisingly, a few people took the dog's side. Maybe times have changed, or maybe this, too, is the wrong place to vent.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

catloveryes said:


> This isn't a forum where most people own cats exclusively, though, so maybe that's the difference.


Difference to what? You really are making no sense at all. I guess you get something out of it. Carry on then.


----------



## catloveryes (Jan 15, 2017)

No, sorry, maybe some of these feelings ARE better discussed with a counselor or something. I'm surprised that someone doesn't share my view, but maybe I'm just not explaining things clearly.

I guess I'm just a little odd. People say that dogs intuit the way people feel, but to me, they're indifferent to it. Cats are much easier to bond with, and their body language is easier to read. I'm not really claiming that cats are better pets than dogs, I guess, because this isn't everyone's experience, I suppose, and most of you have made it clear that this isn't the place to have the cats vs. dogs argument, so I guess I'll go somewhere else and try to get it out of my system. 

I think I got way off topic anyway. Thanks for all of the helpful advice on animal behavior science. I still don't know how I would go back to school for it, though, and it's disappointing that the certificate programs aren't counted by vets.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

catloveryes said:


> You don't feel the way I feel about it? According to you, that's okay.
> 
> This isn't a forum where most people own cats exclusively, though, so maybe that's the difference. Since most of you don't seem to support this sort of venting, I guess I'll leave you alone for now. I did have legitimate questions and true frustration, and I decided to vent where it might do the least damage, while asking. Surprisingly, a few people took the dog's side. Maybe times have changed, or maybe this, too, is the wrong place to vent.


 Most people who love cats do not hate dogs. What surprises us is that you seem to think one must hate dogs to enjoy cats. I don't think you are going to find support for that kind of attitude in any pet forum. Look for a "dog hater" forum, rather than a "pet lover" forum, if that's what your needs are.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2017)

catloveryes said:


> I'm surprised that someone doesn't share my view, but maybe I'm just not explaining things clearly.


Which view?
That dogs aren't good pets?

If so, again I feel the need to remind you that this is a pet lover's forum, so it would not be surprising to not find too much agreement with that view on a forum where people congregate to talk about their pets.


----------



## Lisa2701 (May 15, 2010)

catloveryes said:


> Let me rephrase that, "I think cats have as much of a right to life as most people seem to think that dogs do."


I think any true cat OR dog OR lizard OR hamster etc etc lover would absolutely agree that ALL animals have equal right to life! Without question!!

If this is for real then I genuinely would ask you to seek help. Although I suspect your deliberatley bating us all! And if that's ur thing then equally please seek help!


----------



## catloveryes (Jan 15, 2017)

lorilu said:


> Most people who love cats do not hate dogs. What surprises us is that you seem to think one must hate dogs to enjoy cats. I don't think you are going to find support for that kind of attitude in any pet forum. Look for a "dog hater" forum, rather than a "pet lover" forum, if that's what your needs are.


I guess I came off that way, but I don't really consider myself a "dog hater."


----------



## catloveryes (Jan 15, 2017)

ouesi said:


> Which view?
> That dogs aren't good pets?
> 
> If so, again I feel the need to remind you that this is a pet lover's forum, so it would not be surprising to not find too much agreement with that view on a forum where people congregate to talk about their pets.


...that cats are the BEST pets ever, but if that's saying the same thing, then, yes...


----------



## catloveryes (Jan 15, 2017)

This is looking like baiting, honestly, but no I just have very strong opinions about cats and dogs, and I kind of wanted to start a debate or get support for not liking dogs much. That's all. I didn't get that, and I also got off topic anyway, as my original serious question was about becoming an animal behaviorist (or really just a trainer). Thanks at least for not getting "barking mad" like they perhaps did on another forum where I vented about not being too fond of dogs. I think I would like to keep the discussion from here on focused on my serious question, and I think I'll look for somewhere else to vent. 

I don't like the "dog hater" forums, as I think they have their place, and I generally have no issue with most animals and enjoy their company.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2017)

catloveryes said:


> I kind of wanted to start a debate or get support for not liking dogs much


You came on a pet forum to get support for not liking dogs much? 
Do you hear yourself?

Take your quotes about dog lovers and dogs and change the word dog for cat. How does it feel?
You realize, you're doing the same thing with your attitude towards dogs that you're complaining about others doing with cats. 
IOW, you're basically doing the same thing with dogs that you find so distressing when it's done with cats. Same coin, different sides. Hate is hate. And hating an animal in such general terms can't be healthy....


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Personally, i think you need to grow the **** up (you come across as incredibly immature and childish) with your tit for tat 'omg catz are TEH. BESTEST.EVAR!, get your head out your ass, and stop being so ignorant and rude.


----------



## catloveryes (Jan 15, 2017)

ouesi said:


> You came on a pet forum to get support for not liking dogs much?
> Do you hear yourself?
> 
> Take your quotes about dog lovers and dogs and change the word dog for cat. How does it feel?
> ...


Yes, and I was kind of doing it on purpose just as a slap in the face to people who have that opinion about cats, but since no one is like that here and no one, apparently, has experienced enough of people doing that to cats to feel like my frustration is justified, that didn't work. I'm okay with going to vent somewhere else and just focusing on the serious question about becoming an animal trainer, here. I apologize to everyone for getting emotional. I can tell that most of you seriously don't share my opinion, which is disappointing, because I thought I could relate to cat lovers.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2017)

catloveryes said:


> Yes, and I was kind of doing it on purpose just as a slap in the face to people who have that opinion about cats, but since no one is like that here and no one, apparently, has experienced enough of people doing that to cats to feel like my frustration is justified, that didn't work. I'm okay with going to vent somewhere else and just focusing on the serious question about becoming an animal trainer, here.


Honestly, at this point I think the only one who needs a slap in the face (not literally, I mean that as in a reality check) is you. 
I doubt anyone will take your queries about becoming an animal trainer seriously until you get your head on straight.


----------



## catloveryes (Jan 15, 2017)

ouesi said:


> Honestly, at this point I think the only one who needs a slap in the face (not literally, I mean that as in a reality check) is you.
> I doubt anyone will take your queries about becoming an animal trainer seriously until you get your head on straight.


That's true if none of you share my opinion. I just decided to ask about animal training and vent about dogs, and I was looking for responses along the lines of, "yeah, sometimes dogs can be a pain. I've owned one before, and they are way more difficult to deal with than cats," but for some odd reason I didn't get it. Maybe it's against forum policy? I apologize if it is. That thought never really occurred to me.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2017)

You’ve changed your last reply, but in response to not having a right to complain, I think if you had made a specific statement about people who encourage their dogs to chase and kill cats, you would have had an entirely different response. 
Instead though, you just went on a rant about all dogs, and all dog owners.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Ok, I don't have the patience to read the whole thread, but from what I can gather we have a new member who thinks that people who like cats hate dogs and vice versa. I would point out that I am a dog person, but I have nearly always had both dogs and cats together. I have a cat now, but I do prefer dogs. I also believe that any living creature has as much right to life and wellbeing as any other creature, including humans.

As to training to become an animal behaviourist, there seem to be far more options if you are interested in dogs. I don't think cats can be trained, though a lot would disagree with me, and a cat that is trained is not a happy cat. They are independent creatures who don't even need housetraining. Give them a dirt tray and they will use it.

Let's keep this thread on a civil footing, though, please. And OP, don't expect support for disliking any animal here.


----------



## catloveryes (Jan 15, 2017)

newfiesmum said:


> Ok, I don't have the patience to read the whole thread, but from what I can gather we have a new member who thinks that people who like cats hate dogs and vice versa. I would point out that I am a dog person, but I have nearly always had both dogs and cats together. I have a cat now, but I do prefer dogs. I also believe that any living creature has as much right to life and wellbeing as any other creature, including humans.
> 
> As to training to become an animal behaviourist, there seem to be far more options if you are interested in dogs. I don't think cats can be trained, though a lot would disagree with me, and a cat that is trained is not a happy cat. They are independent creatures who don't even need housetraining. Give them a dirt tray and they will use it.
> 
> Let's keep this thread on a civil footing, though, please. And OP, don't expect support for disliking any animal here.


You've mostly made it clear that you all like dogs and cats (maybe dogs more than cats and I'm finding that odd for a cat lover's forum, but if that's the way it is at least thanks for telling me). It's a little like a divorced woman going to a single women's forum to vent about how horrible men are and finding out that most of the women can't relate because their men have been wonderful. Whatever. That's disappointing for me, but at least it's the reality of this thread. We can't relate because we've had completely different experiences.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2017)

newfiesmum said:


> I don't think cats can be trained, though a lot would disagree with me, and a cat that is trained is not a happy cat.


Yes I would be one of the ones disagreeing. 
My cats are trained, one in particular really enjoys trick training. She is not unhappy at all thanks


----------



## catloveryes (Jan 15, 2017)

ouesi said:


> Yes I would be one of the ones disagreeing.
> My cats are trained, one in particular really enjoys trick training. She is not unhappy at all thanks


Is it against the rules to post videos or was it just the content of the video I posted originally? If it's okay, I can post some links to videos of cats trick training. You can clicker train almost any mammal, and cats seem to respond really well to it.


----------



## catloveryes (Jan 15, 2017)

Like this one...

or this one


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

catloveryes said:


> That's true if none of you share my opinion. I just decided to ask about animal training and vent about dogs, and I was looking for responses along the lines of, "yeah, sometimes dogs can be a pain. I've owned one before, and they are way more difficult to deal with than cats," but for some odd reason I didn't get it. Maybe it's against forum policy?


Erm but what you are saying isn't true so why should people agree with you ? 

I'm sorry you dont get what people are trying to tell you and that people where you live seem to hate cats and teach their dogs to kill cats but it seems your belief is limited to your experience of you own pets and thats not enough to base your statements on .

BTW , nice videos about clicker training cats , but you're preaching to the converted !


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

catloveryes said:


> I can tell that most of you seriously don't share my opinion, which is disappointing, because I thought I could relate to cat lovers.


Seriously, I *think* I understand what you're trying to say.

You are frustrated with dog lovers who say they hate cats. Well.

1. This is, IME, the tiny minority of dog lovers. Don't get so het up about them.

2. It's not okay to wish harm on cats, or any animal. Nobody here will dispute that. But it IS okay not to like cats, and to talk about it if you want to. If people want to do that and it upsets you, just ignore them.

3. You are a self-professed cat lover who hates dogs. Can you see that this is the *exact same sentiment* in reverse?

I am a tremendous cat lover. As I said before, I understand them and appreciate them. I am lucky enough to work with them every day.

But I don't hate dogs, which is why I cannot relate to you in the way you seem to want or expect me to do so, purely on the basis that I share your love of cats.

I really like dogs. I consider them different, but not inferior, pets. Like many cat lovers in my profession I sometimes refer to them as the 'inferior species' but this is always tongue-in-cheek.

The take home message you need to get from my post is:

CAT LOVER =/= DOG HATER

Please do not be disappointed in me, for I'm happy to hold this view.

I hope some counselling can help you. Have you ever had a bad experience with a dog? Been bitten or severely scared by one of something? Is it a phobia?


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

I think if you want to become a cat behaviourist you are likely to have to study animal behaviour in general and not specialise in cats right at the start. Several years ago I looked into studying a masters degree in pet behaviour counselling with a view to becoming qualified to become a cat behaviourist at an appropriate level to receive vet referrals (which required registering with a specific organisation which in return required specific qualifications). The course was not solely based around cat behaviour. Even if this isn't required where you are and for what you want to do, it makes sense to me to understand the behaviour of as many different animals as possible. Even as a cat behaviourist you would often be dealing with multi pet households and would need to at least understand how different species interact with each other.

It's ok to have a preference for a particular animal, and even to struggle to like others, but you need to be able to study all species without prejudice.


----------



## anachronism (Jan 30, 2014)

newfiesmum said:


> Ok, I don't have the patience to read the whole thread, but from what I can gather we have a new member who thinks that people who like cats hate dogs and vice versa. I would point out that I am a dog person, but I have nearly always had both dogs and cats together. I have a cat now, but I do prefer dogs. I also believe that any living creature has as much right to life and wellbeing as any other creature, including humans.
> 
> As to training to become an animal behaviourist, there seem to be far more options if you are interested in dogs. I don't think cats can be trained, though a lot would disagree with me, *and a cat that is trained is not a happy cat*. They are independent creatures who don't even need housetraining. Give them a dirt tray and they will use it.
> 
> Let's keep this thread on a civil footing, though, please. And OP, don't expect support for disliking any animal here.


My cats have been taught things and are very happy thank you


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Does Kim look unhappy here ? She is at the bridge now but when I was training my dogs to do simple agilty she joined in . 
You can train most animals with out using force.


----------



## catloveryes (Jan 15, 2017)

Okay, yes, and I think what I was saying could be easily misunderstood. I think what I was trying to say is that cats are just as good as dogs. I know some people would argue with that idea, but that's the way I feel.

I don't really hate dogs; I was just taking some of the things people say about cats and turning them around, and I said before that I was just venting anyway. Please don't take my animal frustration seriously. 

It seems like I'm not anywhere close to being able to market myself as an animal trainer, though, and I really don't have the money for the additional coursework. In fact, I don't even think I could find the correct coursework. I guess I'll keep looking, though. Wow, this is a lot different than I imagined. When people say "trainer." I used to think of those people who work with dogs at kennels and pet stores. I had no idea this whole process was so long and complicated.


----------



## catloveryes (Jan 15, 2017)

kimthecat said:


> Erm but what you are saying isn't true so why should people agree with you ?
> 
> I'm sorry you dont get what people are trying to tell you and that people where you live seem to hate cats and teach their dogs to kill cats but it seems your belief is limited to your experience of you own pets and thats not enough to base your statements on .
> 
> BTW , nice videos about clicker training cats , but you're preaching to the converted !


Maybe it says more about the dog owner than the dogs themselves, but it was true for me. I treated my dog like my cats (I gave them lots of freedom and didn't make a lot of rules), and that just doesn't work so well. My dogs sort of grew up to terrorize me by teaching themselves all kinds of undesirable habits, and I was also bitten by someone else's dog.

It was my fault my dogs didn't turn out well, but I don't understand how someone can work full time and have enough time for a dog. Maybe if my dog ownership yielded good experiences I would have a different opinion.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2017)

catloveryes said:


> Okay, yes, and I think what I was saying could be easily misunderstood. I think what I was trying to say is that cats are just as good as dogs. I know some people would argue with that idea, but that's the way I feel.


Oh no, you don't get to start with the "you all misunderstood me" crap sorry. 
Your posts are all there for everyone to see. No one misunderstood your words. You may be regretting those words right now, but they are yours.



catloveryes said:


> Maybe it says more about the dog owner than the dogs themselves, but it was true for me. I treated my dog like my cats, and that just doesn't work so well. My dogs sort of grew up to terrorize me by teaching themselves all kinds of undesirable habits, and I was also bitten by someone else's dog once.


Gee, it didn't work to treat a dog like a cat? Ya think? 
You know how you said it was unfair for people to declaw cats and then blame the cats for the behavior problems that ensue. Same thing here. It's not fair to not respect a dog as a dog and then blame the ensuing behavior problems on the dog.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

I apologise in advance that this is likely the most mundane post on this **strange** thread: but just to say that if I felt the way OP feels about dogs for whatever reason, there would be no way I would be coughing up $5000 for the course she has in mind. And she says (quote) that her cats were ''_almost_ her friends''? Almost...is that all? Not 100% certain about that? I'd be thinking seriously about a change in choice of career.


----------



## catloveryes (Jan 15, 2017)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> Seriously, I *think* I understand what you're trying to say.
> 
> You are frustrated with dog lovers who say they hate cats. Well.
> 
> ...


By speaking as a "dog hater," I was saying that cats are just as important, and if it's okay for one to dislike one, it should be equally okay for the reverse to occur. I guess in the context, though, it didn't make a lot of sense. I agree that it didn't make a lot of sense, and I will admit to preferring cats over dogs but still wanting to understand dogs, because you're supposed to like them.

I really do have a little bit of baggage when it comes to dog ownership, but I think maybe I was doing it wrong. The only issue with dogs is taking care of them isn't intuitive. I don't know if anyone would agree. You kind of need an instruction manual, because the things that make sense feed it, water it, play with, teach it some tricks, and then leave it alone, don't really work.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2017)

Calvine said:


> I apologise in advance that this is likely the most mundane post on this **strange** thread: but just to say that if I felt the way OP feels about dogs for whatever reason, there would be no way I would be coughing up $5000 for the course she has in mind. And she says (quote) that her cats were ''_almost_ her friends''? Almost...is that all? Not 100% certain about that? I'd be thinking seriously about a change in choice of career.


I agree, this has all become way too strange. I was wondering about the money thing too myself.

I don't post a lot in Cat Chat, but the thread title caught my eye, man... I should go back to staying away from cat chat LOL!

Oh, but before I go, our poor kitty doing some tricks she knows. She's so miserable...


----------



## catloveryes (Jan 15, 2017)

Calvine said:


> I apologise in advance that this is likely the most mundane post on this **strange** thread: but just to say that if I felt the way OP feels about dogs for whatever reason, there would be no way I would be coughing up $5000 for the course she has in mind. And she says (quote) that her cats were ''_almost_ her friends''? Almost...is that all? Not 100% certain about that? I'd be thinking seriously about a change in choice of career.


They couldn't talk to me, but I did talk to them. They were very close to being my friends. What stopped them? They weren't humans...


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

catloveryes said:


> It was my fault my dogs didn't turn out well, but I don't understand how someone can work full time and have enough time for a dog. Maybe if my dog ownership yielded good experiences I would have a different opinion


@catloveryes: But it didn't...and you don't have a different opinion, so drop the course and spend the money on something that will benefit you; it's a lot of money.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

ouesi said:


> Oh, but before I go, our poor kitty doing some tricks she knows.


Seriously cute cat!! Sweet face.


----------



## catloveryes (Jan 15, 2017)

ouesi said:


> Oh no, you don't get to start with the "you all misunderstood me" crap sorry.
> Your posts are all there for everyone to see. No one misunderstood your words. You may be regretting those words right now, but they are yours.
> 
> Gee, it didn't work to treat a dog like a cat? Ya think?
> You know how you said it was unfair for people to declaw cats and then blame the cats for the behavior problems that ensue. Same thing here. It's not fair to not respect a dog as a dog and then blame the ensuing behavior problems on the dog.


What I said I guess doesn't really apply to people who won't choose one over the other. I was trying to get a little bit of support for how I feel. If you've ever had someone's dog chase and injure your cat, or if you've just ever had a mutt that seems like it hates you, you might be able to relate. You all, though, don't seem to have those experiences. It's good to know that everyone isn't divided on this issue, but it also provides no debate. That's okay, though. That's okay.

For the most part, anything I say about dogs to answer your comment might sound like I'm just trying to insult dogs, but this is honestly how I'm describing my experience.

I didn't know I was treating my dogs like cats; I was just taking care of them (what I thought was taking care of them).


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

You seem to want a debate at whatever cost , this is just going round in circles.
What *do *want people to say ? You make statements then contradict them , say we've mis-understood .
This thread started out with you asking what kind of training you would need to be cat behaviourist , not really relevant here as you're not in the UK.
I'm on the point of closing this thread.


----------



## catloveryes (Jan 15, 2017)

Anyway, we got off on a serious tangent. I contacted IAABC, and, like I said, so far I think I have a lot of work to do before I become a vet recognized animal trainer. I don't think they were one-hundred percent clear with me rather or not I would need a degree in animal behavior science, but most of you said I 

Also, for the record, I don't really hate dogs. I was just venting and said some stuff that would be irrational if universally applied. My anger was more directed toward people who seem to hate cats for no reason and see no point in training their dogs to be civil animals. Since none of you have ever encountered people like that (and none of you are like that), I guess it didn't really make sense.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

We can only go on what you say , we don't know you, and you're right on one aspect , it doesn't make sense!


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2017)

@catloveryes if you're truly interested in training, I suggest you check out Karen Pryor's site. http://www.clickertraining.com
Spend more time learning, less time venting and debating.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

ouesi said:


> @catloveryes if you're truly interested in training, I suggest you check out Karen Pryor's site. http://www.clickertraining.com
> Spend more time learning, less time venting and debating.


Excellent advice.


----------



## catloveryes (Jan 15, 2017)

SusieRainbow said:


> You seem to want a debate at whatever cost , this is just going round in circles.
> What *do *want people to say ? You make statements then contradict them , say we've mis-understood .
> This thread started out with you asking what kind of training you would need to be cat behaviourist , not really relevant her as you're not in the UK.
> I'm on the point of closing this thread.


Oh, never mind, I've tried to explain it, and I apologize. Yes, that was my original question. I decided to throw in a little bit of why I don't like dogs, and I was expecting to have people agree with me, at least a little. That didn't happen, so I threw in a few more examples, some somewhat extreme, I guess because people kept asking me to explain why I felt that way. I finally decided that I felt that way because of the way people treat the dogs, not the dogs themselves. I also admitted that I don't really understand dogs.

Maybe I'm off-base, but I really think the make-up of this forum is why no one understands what I was trying to say. I think if you were a cat only person who started dealing with dogs later, puppies with no prior knowledge of how to care for dogs (in a place where some people would brag about hating cats and congratulate their dogs on killing them), you might understand the frustration, especially if those puppies turned out almost like those bad dogs because, despite your intentions, you didn't know how to care for dogs.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

:Locktopic


----------

